# Aloha from Hawaii



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello all, I have 7 kitties and we live happily in Hawaii. I'm very happy to be a part of this forum.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum ~! I'm from Illinois here.  Looking forward to stories of your 7 kitties.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Gotta say aloha and welcome to a Hawaiian cat person. I spent a lot of time in Waikoloa on the Big Island, one of my favorite places in the world.


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you Konstargirl. I'll be putting more info on about my kitties soon. Love your kitties!

Aloha to you NRD! I think I hear the island calling you back for a visit. ; ) Love your kitties too!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I am going there tomorrow..*



wayinhawaii said:


> Hello all, I have 7 kitties and we live happily in Hawaii. I'm very happy to be a part of this forum.


 Welcome to the forum..I am going to Hawaii tomorrow any places you recommend? I am going to waikiki...umm let me know...


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! OMG, you have 7 cats!?!? Jeez, all I can have is only 2.(well, it kinda depends; I'm still trying to convince my parents to get a third. Seems to work alittle so far)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your kitties.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Welcome! My SO lived in HI for most of his childhood. Some years on Kauai near Princeville, and then on Oahu in Kailua. We visit there a couple of times a year to see his family.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh those poor 7 cats having to deal with the horrible weather and scenery of Hawaii.  Jealous.


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

Lineth, sorry to get back to you so late. I'm having to give chemo to one of my kitties and it's been a little hectic. My recommendations on where to go here? Everywhere you can possibly go! It's all good. If you want to buy souveniers, go to Kmart or Target stores. They charged way too much down in Waikiki. Even the food at most places are expensive. North Shore is nice and especially Kailua which take H (highway)3. The drive up that way is most gorgeous!! It's so green on that side of the island!! I don't really recommend the west side of the island as it is very dry and lots of cactus. Yep..cactus. Although the Ko'Olina Resort where the Disney resort is being built is beautiful and they have a nice restaurant there. My advice is rent a car and drive all over. Have fun and welcome to the island!


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

KitteyLover, having 7 kitties is a lot of dedication and time. It's so well worth it though. I love them all and would probably have more but 7 is enough for me to handle.


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

@ October: thank you and I'll try to get some pics on here soon.

@ Beckie210789 & JMW: Hawaii is nice isn't it? My babies have the joy of having the windows & doors open 24/7! What a treat for them. lol The island calls for those you need to visit. Has it been calling you yet? ; )


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay....trying to find an easy way to put my kitties pictures on like you ladies did but I don't know where to start. Help? lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I find the easiest way is to use the BB code from a site like flickr or photobucket. 

Upload the pictures and copy the code and paste it into your post.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

wayinhawaii said:


> Lineth, sorry to get back to you so late. I'm having to give chemo to one of my kitties and it's been a little hectic. My recommendations on where to go here? Everywhere you can possibly go! It's all good. If you want to buy souveniers, go to Kmart or Target stores. They charged way too much down in Waikiki. Even the food at most places are expensive. North Shore is nice and especially Kailua which take H (highway)3. The drive up that way is most gorgeous!! It's so green on that side of the island!! I don't really recommend the west side of the island as it is very dry and lots of cactus. Yep..cactus. Although the Ko'Olina Resort where the Disney resort is being built is beautiful and they have a nice restaurant there. My advice is rent a car and drive all over. Have fun and welcome to the island!


I get all of my souvenirs at the swap meet near pearl city. Super cheap to go there, and you can heckle a bit. It's at the stadium there, and runs Wednesdays saturdays and sundays I believe.


----------



## marti (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome aboard i am Martina from BC Canada my cat name is Mimi


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

wayinhawaii said:


> @ October: thank you and I'll try to get some pics on here soon.
> 
> @ Beckie210789 & JMW: Hawaii is nice isn't it? My babies have the joy of having the windows & doors open 24/7! What a treat for them. lol The island calls for those you need to visit. Has it been calling you yet? ; )


Hehe, I was just thinking that the other day. Typically my SO and I go over the Christmas holiday and then for a bit in the summer. We decided not to go this summer, as he wanted to work a summer job (he's a full time college student and doesn't work during the school year) I definitely miss being there, I love spending the day at Kalama beach and Kailua beach park. Not to mention the food! Have you been to Teddy's Burgers, Moke's, and Crepes No Ka Oi? They're all in Kailua, and my favorite places to eat.


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

Beckie210789 said:


> Hehe, I was just thinking that the other day. Typically my SO and I go over the Christmas holiday and then for a bit in the summer. We decided not to go this summer, as he wanted to work a summer job (he's a full time college student and doesn't work during the school year) I definitely miss being there, I love spending the day at Kalama beach and Kailua beach park. Not to mention the food! Have you been to Teddy's Burgers, Moke's, and Crepes No Ka Oi? They're all in Kailua, and my favorite places to eat.


 

Ahhh The food!! I've never weighed this much in my life!! LOL Haven't been to those places yet but will have them on my list!! I'm half Japanese and very fond of the Japanese groceries available here. I'm having to send my family all sorts of Japanese groceries because you just can't pick up those things in Oklahoma! lol I live in Mililani (central part of island) and don't get to the "windward" side of the island much these days. It is gorgeous over there. It's kind of funny but when we first moved here 14 years ago, we were like "Ohhh! this is so great! Lots of stuff to see and do!" Now we're like...ehh..seen it, done it, what else is new. lol However, we are very, very lucky to live here. We need to stop taking advantage of that.


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

marti said:


> welcome aboard i am Martina from BC Canada my cat name is Mimi


 
Thank you so much Martina & Mimi. Canada! Gorgeous place too! My kitties names are: Troubles (14yrs old), Chibi (14yrs old), Gizmo (11yrs old), Gochan (10yrs old), Lilo (8yrs old), Lucca (3yrs old) & Pikachu (1yr old). One girl kitty out of the whole bunch. She's a Japanese Bobtail and a Mommy's girl. 

How old is Mimi?


----------



## wayinhawaii (Jul 21, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I find the easiest way is to use the BB code from a site like flickr or photobucket.
> 
> Upload the pictures and copy the code and paste it into your post.


I'll have to check into that. Thanks for the info!


----------

